

Google's Eric Schmidt: Mobile has officially won – and now it gets interesting - kirtijthorat
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/eric-schmidt-mobile-won/

======
kirtijthorat
In a rare interview, Google Chairman Eric Schmidt gives Bloomberg his outlook
for 2014 trends. Check out the full segment here: (Video)
[http://www.bloomberg.com/video/ask-a-billionaire-eric-
schmid...](http://www.bloomberg.com/video/ask-a-billionaire-eric-
schmidt-s-2014-predictions-pmV~qd7qTeipbjKx6_wW1Q.html)

